# Help to identify strange creature I found in my filter



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys
While doing maintenance on my 30Gl tank and cleaning my AC50 filter I discovered strange creature in it. I try to make a picture as I put it (together with rest of the dirt) to the jar but I think it dead right now.
It looked like tiny worm about 1” long or so white color, but had ugly big head spitted by two tail and 4-5 small legs on each side. It looked like some kind of insect. I do not know how it got too my tank or filter. So far I did not discover any more. What I want to know if it is harmful to the fish. As I lost 3 fish in the past few days and two of them male guppies and before they died they looked scared and they wore hiding, which they never done before and they have been in my tank over 6 months.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Maybe a dragonfly nymph (though those only have 6 legs)?


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Or even a mosquito larvae, some get near to 3/4" long. I just dumped a bucket of em out in my backyard.

http://www.justanswer.com/uploads/JohnLebron/2008-07-18_130043_MosquitoLarvaSm.jpg


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Anoobias said:


> Or even a mosquito larvae, some get near to 3/4" long. I just dumped a bucket of em out in my backyard.
> 
> http://www.justanswer.com/uploads/JohnLebron/2008-07-18_130043_MosquitoLarvaSm.jpg


Mosquito larvae are great fish food. Next time try feeding to your fish. They'll love you


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh yes they do, and I did. Too many had begun to pupate and a don't want a mess of Mosquitos lol. Time to start a fresh "batch"


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Maybe a dragonfly nymph (though those only have 6 legs)?


May be. But where they coming from ? And are they dangerous to fish ?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Anoobias said:


> Or even a mosquito larvae, some get near to 3/4" long. I just dumped a bucket of em out in my backyard.
> 
> http://www.justanswer.com/uploads/JohnLebron/2008-07-18_130043_MosquitoLarvaSm.jpg


Looks similar but not exact. So you are guys saying that they are not dangerous but actually great fish food ? This is probably I why can not find them in the tank only in the filter. Where they are coming from ?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dragonfly nymphs can be dangerous for fish. Mosquito larvae are not.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Dragonfly nymphs can be dangerous for fish. Mosquito larvae are not.


If Dragonfly nymphs are dangerous to fish, how dangerous they are and what they can do ? For some reason I lost 3 male guppy in 3 days they all are hiding and scared before dieing and I'm about to loose one more today. Same condition but his tale is also spitted. I also lost one rumy nose as well as 2 neons earlier on.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ppaskova said:


> If Dragonfly nymphs are dangerous to fish, how dangerous they are and what they can do ? For some reason I lost 3 male guppy in 3 days they all are hiding and scared before dieing and I'm about to loose one more today. Same condition but his tale is also spitted. I also lost one rumy nose as well as 2 neons earlier on.


They can eat (small) fish.

I would first make sure that you actually have a dragonfly nymph in your aquarium first. There could be other reasons why your fish are disappearing (i.e. getting sucked into the filter, etc).


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> They can eat (small) fish.
> 
> I would first make sure that you actually have a dragonfly nymph in your aquarium first. There could be other reasons why your fish are disappearing (i.e. getting sucked into the filter, etc).


I just checked and I can not see any dragonfly nymph in my tank. What is strange is the fish that dieing is an adult fish. I can find bodies. But my baby guppies are fine. I can see a few right now in the tank.


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

ppaskova said:


> Hi Guys
> While doing maintenance on my 30Gl tank and cleaning my AC50 filter I discovered strange creature in it. I try to make a picture as I put it (together with rest of the dirt) to the jar but I think it dead right now.
> It looked like tiny worm about 1" long or so white color, but had ugly big head spitted by two tail and 4-5 small legs on each side. It looked like some kind of insect. I do not know how it got too my tank or filter. So far I did not discover any more. What I want to know if it is harmful to the fish. As I lost 3 fish in the past few days and two of them male guppies and before they died they looked scared and they wore hiding, which they never done before and they have been in my tank over 6 months.


A picture of this creature would go a long way to help identify it.


----------

